# Awlgrip -vs- interlux brightsides



## ajohns (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm in a restoration project and now ready to start painting. Boat is fiberglass and I'm leaning towards Awlgrip but really like the price of Brightsides.

Anyone have experience with either one that can sway me to one side?

Thanks


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Your not doing and apple to apple compare BOTH companies (same ownership) make two part paints that are much tougher and a small part of the job cost


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Oh Joy has 15 year old Awlgrip on her. Not a lot of gloss left but no failures either. I used Alumigrip on aircraft with great results when I did that kinda work. Great stuff, very similar formula.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

ajohns said:


> *Awlgrip -vs- interlux brightsides*


Lexus vs. Yugo

You do tend to get what you pay for..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that the majority of the investment in repainting is the labor of prepping the boat...and if you're going to go through all that, going with a one-part like Brightsides is going to cost you a lot more in the long run. A two-part paint, like Awlgrip, is far more durable and going to last longer and the difference in the cost of the paint is a minor thing over the long run.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

A lot also depends on what you are painting.

Brightsides is much easier to apply DIY with brush or roller and has better flow characteristics I believe. For sometihng like the inside of a cabin top is a great paint.

If you are finishing topside of the hull a two part product is much more durable, more difficult to work with and much more expensive. The two part products such as Tommays Interlux Perfection or the Awlgrip you mentions will last much longer in a high traffic compared to a one part product such as brightsides that will likely require repainting in 5 or six years ....

I restored an old Laser. It was rough and we paid little for it. I used Brightsides and the results was spectacular. Next year I am repainting the hull after only 3 seasons - was always the plan. Will use Awlgrip but only because we had a leftover can from another project.

Mike


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

They are very different paints and not really comparable. Awlgrip is a high-end two-part paint that requires extensive prep and skilled application. Brightsides is a single-part paint that is much less expensive, more forgiving, and easily applied by any reasonably competent amateur. I am not even a reasonably competent amateur and I got good results. I wouldn't trust myself with Awlgrip.

If you decide to go with Brightside, I would urge you to consider spending just a bit more and use Toplac instead (also by Interlux). Having used both, I've found Toplac to be a more resilient paint and yields better finish quality.


----------



## Greenflash35 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd rather paint because I'm doing all the labor. My partner who isn't doing any labor yet paying for it is insisting on Gelcoating the Hull. Can someone explain other than being more durable at the cost of a lot more work for me why Paint is better than Gel Coat? Awlgrip -vs- Interlux -vs- Gelcoat.


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

We are in the midst of recovering our hurricane damaged boat. It had road-rash down both sides. I tried to DIY with Perfection above the water line but we dicided to have it done by the yard. I just could not get a satisfactory appearance myself. We saved a pile by doing the repair and prep work ourselves including the masking. Torresens in Muskegon finished it with AWL GRIP - indoor controled paint shed. Fabulous job! The shine is visible for miles. DIY is fine but if you want art work, hire an artist. We did the masts ourselves using Perfection. That is quite satisfactory as DIY. After a few fits & starts we decided forever, only two-part stuff on the exterior. It lasts longer and there is never any failure to adhere due to incompatability.


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

My boat has a navy blue hull. I have no idea what kind of paint was used, but looking at it you can tell it wasn't a real professional job: wavy finish in places, elsewhere it looks like it was applied with a brush.

My interest is in touching up some dock rash spots. Under the navy paint is a light blue color (primer?), and I'd just like to cover those up. I'm not concerned with making it perfect, just close -- just like covering up some scratches on your car with touchup paint.

Would a one- or two-part paint be the way to go for a job like this? Does the experience necessary for a two-part Awlgrip become less important for touching up scratches, or does it magnify the need? Does the "hold" of a one-part paint become less important as a touchup, or vice-versa?

*Update: I didn't see Nicholson58's post before I wrote mine. Of course, my dock rash isn't hurricane-induced, so maybe my situation is different. Just a few small spots here and there.*


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

for touch-up it hardly matters. You are only delaying the ultimate job with band-aids. finding a suitable color match is more important. If you look over the various paints and solvents it turns out that 2-part systems have very aggressive solvents. They may lift a one-part paint or bubble it. Read what it says on the 2-part cans for thinning solvents. Try a little on a spot on your hull. If the paint over your gel coat stays put the chances are its 2-part. If you can move it, one part. You can put one-part over two but two over one may cause a bad reaction. When ever you are ready for a new finish I think Awl Grip lasts longest and looks best if done by skilled workers. Check out our new AWL GRIP in the gallery under Nicholson 58. You will need to D-A sand off all one part to make the switch but you need a 120 to 180 grit finish in prep anyway.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

I painted my mast and am seriuosly considering doing my deck with Awlgrip or Awlcare. I was amazed at how well Awlgrip went on, flowed out better than any paint I have ever used. I have used a bunch of Brightsides and Petite Easypox but they do not go on as well and certainly do not last nearly as long. 

Go to the Awlgrip site and find the right application guide for what you are doing and follow it exactly.

Good Luck
Gary


----------



## georgefmys (Dec 28, 2008)

jaschrumpf-you seem to already understand that only real fix is to repaint the hull, but a very easy and cheap patch job can be achieved with any one-part paint that matches hull color best...you scuff the spots and spray using an item called a Preval sprayer. Try light coats,bit larger spray pattern each coat. Practice your technique on a piece of glass first if you want to avoid runs!


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Has anbody tried the two part urethane offered by Progressive Epoxy Polymers and Resins - Home Page Pittsfield, NH Very low price compared to Interlux and Awlgrip, and only offered in white.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While I haven't tried his paint, all of his other products that I have used are excellent. I'd highly recommend you call him up and talk to him. I am willing to bet that the paint can be tinted to some degree, but that he only offers it in white to simplify his inventory and manufacturing.


GaryHLucas said:


> Has anbody tried the two part urethane offered by Progressive Epoxy Polymers and Resins - Home Page Pittsfield, NH Very low price compared to Interlux and Awlgrip, and only offered in white.
> 
> Gary H. Lucas


----------



## rebelheart (Oct 23, 2009)

I've used brightsides for a while and have been pretty happy with it. Never realized that it was the "inferior" paint compared to Awlgrip; I'll have to try that out. 

Anyone have any experiences as to whether or not Awlgrip "white" is the same (or close enough) as Britesides "white" ?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

All the paints have there place and i don't think any are inferior just not necessarily the TRUE long term best pick for a job that might have 100 or 200 hours of prep time when for a bit more money a different paint might last 3 times as long


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

tommays said:


> All the paints have there place and i don't think any are inferior just not necessarily the TRUE long term best pick for a job that might have 100 or 200 hours of prep time when for a bit more money a different paint might last 3 times as long


Three times as long? Jeeze some of the enamels in the recent Practical Sailor test barely lasted a year before fading began. My buddy Tim's boat has a now 20 year old fire engine red Imron paint job that still looks amazing & red fades the fastest.

I've rarely seen a one part paint, even in the North East, retain its original gloss at even 3-4 years let alone 20..

This is red Imron at 20 years. While not the best picture the boat still looks beautiful in up close & in real life:









As others have said the cost of the paint is minimal compared to the hours and hours and $$$ & $$$ spent on prep work..


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

RebelHeart

If you have used Brightsides white then take a look at colour charts for Perfection white. Can be found on www.yachtpaints.com (Interlux site).

When we used Interthane Plus (now called Perfection) off-white to have the deck of our boat refinished in 2003 I later used Brightsides off-white for touchups (when doing minor recoring around chainplates, covering deck hardware holes, etc) Was a perfect match.

Mik


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

My first boat I did with brightside and it came out excellent, saw it about 3 months ago and still looks great.

I was going to use a 2 part on our current boat but, with 90+ percent of the deck and house being non-skid I'm thinking brightside will be just fine as it will be all non traffic locations.


----------

